# Sisterly tug



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's too serious!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola is too sensible - minimum effort and let the young pup exhaust herself.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think this might be the slipper that had me thinking you were seventy five years old!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's Jenny's old one! They have it as a toy now


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great picture!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't start that again Fairlie, the waters have only just smoothed over since that thread ;0)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't start that again Fairlie, the waters have only just smoothed over since that thread ;0)


Exactly!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't start that again Fairlie, the waters have only just smoothed over since that thread ;0)



What thread? I'm missing something.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> What thread? I'm missing something.


HO HO HO it was way back in the revealing ourselves post!! ... ( not indecently I may add.....except fairlie!! ...)
Fairlies pic was the best with her naked ram carving - see if you can search the thread   x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> What thread? I'm missing something.


The one where Fairlie couldn't believe I was younger than 75!! She saw a pic of me but because of slippers in an earlier thread, she thought I was 75!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The one where Fairlie couldn't believe I was younger than 75!! She saw a pic of me but because of slippers in an earlier thread, she thought I was 75!!!


I thought she hadn't seen you... Just a pic of Lola and nina which featured yours or OH's slippers in the background??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I thought she hadn't seen you... Just a pic of Lola and nina which featured yours or OH's slippers in the background??


No she referred to the old slippers when I posted a photo of me.. Oh I can't remember! I just know she was utterly shocked I wasn't 75!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> No she referred to the old slippers when I posted a photo of me.. Oh I can't remember! I just know she was utterly shocked I wasn't 75!!


Haha your young and beautiful ..... Despite your choice of indoor footwear!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I never wear slippers. I think they're really impractical, you kind of grip your toes for them to stay on and I don't think that can be good for your feet 
I should wear them though for the fact i am always banging my little toe on corners etc


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love my slippers as my feet are always cold. I have home made knit slippers. They also add a layer of extra protection for when I play with Maggie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm with Grove, I hate slippers. 

What happened, for the record, was that before I ever saw a photo of Ruth I had guessed, by the way she writes (with maturity and kindness and with expressions like "wee pet") and by virtue of ever present frumpy slippers in photos of Lola and Nina, that she was in her seventies. I was quite startled to see her photo and to find that she is the proverbial Spring chicken.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> I never wear slippers. I think they're really impractical, you kind of grip your toes for them to stay on and I don't think that can be good for your feet
> I should wear them though for the fact i am always banging my little toe on corners etc


I just don't think you've experienced the right ones!!

I don't use my toes as grips .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm with Grove, I hate slippers.
> 
> What happened, for the record, was that before I ever saw a photo of Ruth I had guessed, by the way she writes (with maturity and kindness and with expressions like "wee pet") and by virtue of ever present frumpy slippers in photos of Lola and Nina, that she was in her seventies. I was quite startled to see her photo and to find that she is the proverbial Spring chicken.


Ah you see! Sometimes judging a book by its cover is more accurate!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I just don't think you've experienced the right ones!!
> 
> I don't use my toes as grips .


I love my slippers.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love love love your slippers Donna!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great choice of slippers Donna x


----------

